# garden shredders



## arthur kierski (Jun 5, 2010)

i saw a catalog with garden shredders(from bosh) that shreds 4cms (diameter) of branches-----would this shredders shred black chips and flatpacks?
did any one in the forum dealt with such a device?
thanks for any reply 
Arthur


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 5, 2010)

Arthur,

It may work, but I would be concerned with the output size of the shredded scrap. You may find that the shredder does not reduce the scrap to a fine powder, but instead it may only pulverize it to relatively large chunks which may not help much in the recovery process.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 5, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Arthur,
> 
> It may work, but I would be concerned with the output size of the shredded scrap. You may find that the shredder does not reduce the scrap to a fine powder, but instead it may only pulverize it to relatively large chunks which may not help much in the recovery process.
> 
> Steve



i'm with you on that steve.
maybe small hammer mill with small hole screen.

seems like reducing the size to 0.5-1 mm particles is also ok for AP/AR long digestion.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jun 5, 2010)

and where you get a small hammmer mill with small hole screen?
i would like to buy one
thanks
Arthur


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 5, 2010)

in brazil? i have no idea...
check construction equipment suppliers, agriculture suppliers, light industries suppliers... ask around...

screens can be bought from the same supplier, or be made costume by yourself.

edit: 
check them up, it might help you figure out what you need
http://www.arnoldeqp.com/MillsandSizeReduction.aspx


----------



## butcher (Jun 5, 2010)

if you ever used a tree shreader you will see the chips blow out all over the place with alot of force, it would take alot of modification to keep your values from flying all over the place and be not all be lost, also the dangerous dust created would be a major hazzard.

a ball mill is easy to make.


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 17, 2010)

I Would say that your best bet would be to fabricate or purchase a ball mill for acheiving a fine powder from ceramic cpu's and chips.


----------



## donnybrook (Jun 19, 2010)

Arthur,
Regarding Shredders. There is a good shredder on the market having 1/4 inch thick hammers. Picked one up at the garbage tip recently (its up in the paddock Davey Jones Locker)What has to happen is you hard face weld the hammers, change the bottom plate to give you 1/6th inch holes or holes of your choice. These are all modifications. I did have some plans somewhere to build a small hammer mill which you run on a small 1/4 horse motor. Made from a 12 inch diameter pipe etc. Get back to me on [email protected] I think just like granulating your metals from the crucible this just gives a greater surface area for the leach etc to work on. Much more efficient. Your on the right track. Donnybrook.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> I Would say that your best bet would be to fabricate or purchase a ball mill for acheiving a fine powder from ceramic cpu's and chips.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YHHww7RJdE[/youtube]


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 20, 2010)

gustavus, what kind of grinding media do you use?

my mill is in the making... slowly but surely :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2010)

This is actually my second ball mill and the mill balls were left over from the first, they were purchased from a scrap yard in Chilliwack B.C. about 10 years back.

Point of interest if your milling ic's etc your gold and other heavier metals are going to settle on the bottom of the mill, I just processed some sweeps left inside the mill using AR and had a very good return on the gold.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 26, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Point of interest if your milling ic's etc your gold and other heavier metals are going to settle on the bottom of the mill, I just processed some sweeps left inside the mill using AR and had a very good return on the gold.



good point Gill.

i have noticed that also with wet powder as well when swirlling the grinded material in water or acid.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 27, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> my mill is in the making... slowly but surely :lol:




well... here it is
just put it together on a temporary setup to catch the concept of it...
i still need to to adjust the pulleys ratio and mount on a fixed rig.
finishing tuch on barrel and create grinding media.


----------



## butcher (Jun 27, 2010)

nice job


----------

